# Powerlifter Nick Winters dead at 29



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm glad to say that I had a chance to meet Nick and his heart was as big as his bench press... The powerlifting scene will miss him


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Sad news. RIP

Any news on what happened?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

29! poor guy and family


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP...


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Any news on what happened?


x2

RIP


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Too young. RIP lad.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

RIP


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is very sad RIP


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Sad news. RIP
> 
> Any news on what happened?


Apparently it was a blood clot thats what has been going around but not sure. Very sad news RIP. I'm sure he would of beaten Mendelson's record in the next couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Robbo90 said:


> Apparently it was a blood clot thats what has been going around but not sure. Very sad news RIP. I'm sure he would of beaten Mendelson's record in the next couple of years.


Heard that earlier on too.

Sad news, Hes was a powerhouse of a bloke.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, shocking news!! Seemed like a really nice guy and also strong as fck bench.

Sad news


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

R.I.P nick


----------

